# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی کامپیوتر

## رسول77

سلام.به نظرتون کدوم گرایش مهندسی کامپیوتر بهتره؟؟
برای موفقیت تو این رشته باید تو کدوم قسمت از ریاضیات قوی باشیم؟؟مثلا انتگرال مشتق لگاریتم گسسته و جبر آمار و ....
آخه بعضی از بخش های ریاضیات رو برا کنکور اصلا نخوندم.ممنون

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط رسول77


سلام.به نظرتون کدوم گرایش مهندسی کامپیوتر بهتره؟؟
برای موفقیت تو این رشته باید تو کدوم قسمت از ریاضیات قوی باشیم؟؟مثلا انتگرال مشتق لگاریتم گسسته و جبر آمار و ....
آخه بعضی از بخش های ریاضیات رو برا کنکور اصلا نخوندم.ممنون


ینی گراییش رو الان باید انتخاب کنی؟؟؟
من شنیدم که گرایششو مثه برق ترم سه به بعد انتخاب میکنن که..._

----------


## رسول77

> _
> 
> ینی گراییش رو الان باید انتخاب کنی؟؟؟
> من شنیدم که گرایششو مثه برق ترم سه به بعد انتخاب میکنن که..._


آره مثل برقه.ولی میخام بدونم کدوم بهتره

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط رسول77


آره مثل برقه.ولی میخام بدونم کدوم بهتره


خو بیشتر به چی علاقه داری؟؟سخت افزار؟؟یا نرم افزار؟؟_

----------


## رسول77

> _
> 
> خو بیشتر به چی علاقه داری؟؟سخت افزار؟؟یا نرم افزار؟؟_


آینده کاری کدوم بهتره؟
سوال دوم هم یادتون نره که جواب بدید

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط رسول77


آینده کاری کدوم بهتره؟
سوال دوم هم یادتون نره که جواب بدید


دانشجوياني که وارد رشته مهندسي کامپوتر مي­شون بايد پيش زمينه رياضي قوي، الاخصوص در رياضيات گسسته و آمار و احتمال داشته باشن!_

----------


## ShahabM

جبر، آمار، ریاضیات گسسته به خصوص بخش *نظریه اعداد* باید قوی باشی.  انتگرال و مشتق هم که ریاضی عمومیه و باید همه بلد باشن.

در خصوص آینده کاری هم شما هر گرایشی که علاقه داری انتخاب کن (شما ناسلامتی می خوای دبیر بشی، دغدغه کار که نداری پس نگران بازار کار نباش)

----------


## Aspirant

اگه منظورتون برای ارشد هست، من خودم به شخصه فکر می کنم گرایش هوش مصنوعی از نرم افزار و بقیه بهتر هست. اما کلا الان رشته کامپیوتر جوری شده که تحصیلات در پیشرفت شما تاثیری نمی گذاره. با کلاسهای برنامه نویسی و طراحی وب و پایگاه داده شما زودتر به کار می رسید. کلا تحصیلات تکمیلی(ارشد) برای کسایی هست که اهل پژوهش و یا تدریس در دانشگاه باشند.

----------


## Diamond76

بازار کار واسه نرم افزار نسبت به بقیه بهتره (البته علاقه خیلی مهمه و اگه علاقه نباشه نمیتونی پیشرفت کنی)
من که به شخصه بعید میدونم داخل ایران واسه برنامه نویسی و کارای فنی کامپیوتر احتیاجی به بلد بودن ریاضیات باشه ولی خب شاید تا چند سال بعد ایران هم تحول نرم افزاری (!) داشته باشه
ولی شما اگه میخوای واقعا تو این زمینه با سواد و کارآمد باشی مهمترین بخش ریاضیات احتمال و آماره (بیشتر احتمال)

----------


## Salsevome

> بازار کار واسه نرم افزار نسبت به بقیه بهتره (البته علاقه خیلی مهمه و اگه علاقه نباشه نمیتونی پیشرفت کنی)
> من که به شخصه بعید میدونم داخل ایران واسه برنامه نویسی و کارای فنی کامپیوتر احتیاجی به بلد بودن ریاضیات باشه ولی خب شاید تا چند سال بعد ایران هم تحول نرم افزاری (!) داشته باشه
> ولی شما اگه میخوای واقعا تو این زمینه با سواد و کارآمد باشی مهمترین بخش ریاضیات احتمال و آماره (بیشتر احتمال)


سلام بازار کار به داشتن مدرک مهندسی نیست به نظر من ، به تخصص برنامه نویسی و طراحی و الگریتم نویسی هست که اونم باید بیرون دانشگاه مسلط شد داخل دانشگاه زیاد وقت تسلط برنامه نویسی و برنامه سازی نمیشه

----------


## Diamond76

> سلام بازار کار به داشتن مدرک مهندسی نیست به نظر من ، به تخصص برنامه نویسی و طراحی و الگریتم نویسی هست که اونم باید بیرون دانشگاه مسلط شد داخل دانشگاه زیاد وقت تسلط برنامه نویسی و برنامه سازی نمیشه


بله کاملا حق با شماست،البته من به صورت کمیتی گفتم یعنی تو کشور ما مهندس نرم افزارهای بیشتری سرکار هستن تا سخت افزار و معماری و فناوری
صنعت سخت افزار اصلا وجود نداره تو ایران (البته نرم افزار هم تعریفی نداره ها :Yahoo (20): )

----------


## fireball

منم فکر میکنم تو ایران نرم افزار وضیعتش نسبت به بقیه بهتره

----------

